# Connecting laptop to TV



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello, Im sure you get these questions all the time and are probably sick of answering them. but i have had no luck anywhere else. I have a Dell Studio XPS 16 with the following Media Ports:
54mm Express Card slot
Display Port
HDMI Port
Audio jacks (2 line-out, 1 Mic-in)
(2) USB 2.0 compliant ports
(1) USB 2.0 compliant / e-SATA port with PowerShare
15-pin VGA video connector

Unfortunately the TV that i can hook up to is not a new model. All that it has for input is Composite. I was wondering if there was a cable that could connect the 2 or would it be better to just purchase this:
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=209975073&listingid=47276079


----------



## valeriekee6368 (Dec 7, 2009)

There is this kind of cable in the market~ But i have no idea either u can found it in your place or not~








Or else jsut buy it at amazon.com


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well there is a device you can buy a VGA to TV device that way you can plug your computer into your TV


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

HERE'S what Timer is talking about. There are others too. Search PC to TV adapters.


----------

